# Sudden loss of appetite & energy!! Any similar stories?!



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

My baby will be 13 in 2 months...I hope! The sudden onset of symptoms are puzzling and although awaiting bloodwork results, I'm afraid finding the cause won't be that simple. I'm not sure it's a senior issue or something else. I would be grateful for any ideas.

Overall Health: She's been extremely healthy all of her life. No HD, have had her on prescription gloucosamine for yrs. She has lost 90% of her hearing over the past 6 mos, but knows body language so she's fine. She's a little creaky, but was very active.

Symptoms: Over night she became a different dog! 5 days ago when I awoke to let her out, she laid in the grass (head up like she was enjoying the view) and wouldn't come in for about 15 minutes. She ALWAYS potties, then makes a beeline for breakfast. This time she slowly came in the house, looked at her food and went to the living room and laid down. Eventually she would take a few bites throughout the day and drink as normal. Her stools have been normal and there hasn't been any vomiting. Since then she has been extremely lethargic, breathing a little heavier than normal and gums just a little pale. Seems as though she will get a slight fever off and on. She's unsteady on her feet, occasionally stumbles, but due to how weak she is. She does not have any stroke signs. Tongue not blue. Abdomen not swollen or sensitive. Doesn't do anything to indicate lung problems. Pretty sure any poisons can be ruled out, since no vomit or diarrhea. Although I did look up her food and treats and will never give another animal Waggin Train Chicken Jerky Treats, which she just had.

I called her vet 1st thing after this holiday weekend and got her in. I'm awaiting a full blood panel. He said she was hydrated, internal organs felt fine, was a little anemic and very slightly jaundice. But kidneys aren't his thought since not drinking in excess. He gave her antibiotic shot. I've been boiling chicken for her and she eats it without hesitation.

I've scoured the internet and can't really find anything. I did see something that may be a possibility; hemangiosorcoma. But vet doesn't think so. 

I'm not ready to give up hope that it's not senior related and is treatable. But I know time is of the essence.

:help:
Blanca's Mom


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It could just be arthritis acting up, but it could be slow bleeding from hemangiosarc. Old dogs are so special, but are definitely an emotional rollercoaster.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Welcome to the site - sorry under stressful circumstances. I am glad she's had such a good life with you so far, and hope it keeps on going. 

When will you get the bloodwork back?


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you for the site welcome. Should hear today on results. Of course I've already called, can't stand the wait.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Vet just called. NOT GOOD!!!! BUN count high. Amalsye-pancreatic enzyme-is high, but may or may not be related. 

Although obvious kidney failure, since pancreas involved, I'm still thinking hemangiosarcoma. Although prognosis bad for that too.

Any and all advice on how to minimize and slow down kidney failure would be so very much appreciated. I've cried a river, here comes the ocean.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If this is hemangiosarc, there is nothing you can do other than let her do anything she wants while she can. If this is just renal failure, you need to put her on a kidney diet immediately.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Elaine. I picked up antibiotics from vet and will be spending the night researching kidney diets. 

Getting plenty of water will help flush her kidneys, but I need to find ways to get her to drink a lot. Instead of drinking a lot, as is common, her intake is beginning to slow down.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am sorry that your dog isn't feeling well. 

Did the vet take an x-ray? If so they could see if there was a mass and whether she was starting to bleed out (if hemangio). If not I would get one ASAP. 

A high BUN means she is dehydrated. It is a high Creatine that means she is in kidney failure. What were the exact numbers? 

If it's kidney disease the most important thing is to keep her hydrated. You can get SubQ fluids from the vet and administer them yourself from home. The old style kidney diet (low protein, expensive low quality prescription food) has NOT proved to help with kidney disease. In fact, new studies show that it is the phosphorous ratio of the food and not the protein level that matters. It is easier for an animal with renal failure to process a high quality food without grains and additives and preservatives. Also, it's more important to get her to eat right now than to worry about a special food.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I went thru kidney problems with an 18 month old. There are a few great yahoo groups out there K9KIDNEYS : for owners of dogs with Kidney Disease I belonged to this one. They are great people I suggest you join.

So sorry to hear about your baby!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry your dog isn't feeling well. welcome to the forum.
i didn't realize you were new here.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Ruth, good to know about the SubQ fluids and new studies on food, thank you!! I've been boiling organic chicken for her and she's loving it, so that's one relief and allows me to look into what I can add to her new menu. 

I don't have exact numbers on her blood work till I pick them up tomorrow. It IS the creatinine that's high.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Are you just feeding her chicken? Would she accept it pureed with some sweet potato and veggies?


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

She will eat some of her regular food if I hand feed her. Going to try adding sweet potatoes, pumpkin, scrambled eggs and whatever else easily absorbed and good for her kidneys. After getting no sleep the past 5 nights I passed out and didn't research diets. 

I didn't get x-rays, money tight and want to use it towards nutrition and any other crucial needs for her. If she does have hemangio, she couldn't handle the surgery and it wouldn't really prolong her quality of life.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What is her regular kibble? 

If she has renal failure then you should start doing SubQs at home. Is she dehydrated? 

Can you post her bloodwork when you get it? 

Have you spoken with the vet?


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

Blanca's Momma said:


> I didn't get x-rays, money tight and want to use it towards nutrition and any other crucial needs for her. If she does have hemangio, she couldn't handle the surgery and it wouldn't really prolong her quality of life.


I had a 5 year old GSD with a large kidney tumor diagnosed last fall. First sign was lack of appetite (he would go to his food as if interested, but would turn away without eating). Hand feeding worked for a few days. Bloodwork numbers were off, so clearly something was wrong with the other kidney, too. Ultrasound pics were useful for deciding how best to treat him. Internals vet put him on prednisone to shrink tumor as much as possible (mostly for his comfort), carafate and pepcid-AC to keep him eating. We put him on a kidney diet for as long as he would eat it, then whatever he would eat until he wasn't having any fun anymore. The last round of bloodwork showed liver involvement, too.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Can't get to vet until later, but will certainly post the numbers. The vet said she was hydrated, so need need for SubQ yet. I had to do it for a cat I had. I need to take another urine sample and get that tested so I can see her gravity and all that.

Regarding x-rays, I would love to do that too, but just restarted my business and serious cash flow issues. Since she's older, combined with her history and vets thorough external exam, I'm pretty sure it's renal failure. I have to make a call of which direction to go with little $ I have.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

I have blood test numbers: 
BUN 94, 
Creatinine 2.6, 
Amalyse way high at 2976 (range is -1240 to 450) 
Potassium 3.7 (said this was actually not bad)
Reticulocyte 2.6 (?)


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about this....it sounds very similar to what I went through with my last boy, but it is so hard to say with dogs so not saying it is what is happening here. I can tell you mine was diagnosed with liver cancer and suspected kidney also. First thing is get the dog off kibble. Go straight to all home cooked. High protein, zero to low carb (if cancer is involved sugar feeds it and the sugar in carbs is where it goes), high good fats, greens like spinach with anti cancer properties. There are many good sites with information on diet. I had many, many supplements including fish oil, b complex, milk thistle (very important for the liver), digestive enzymes, vit c etc. No chlorine in the water and do try to keep her exercising if possible and getting outside for the vitamin D. I would be careful with any meds that suppress the immune, it's being hammered enough.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Blanca Update:

Urine sample tested end of last week and still highly concentrated. Yay!! Still signs of infection, but only on antibiotics a few days. However, he initially gave 10 days worth of meds, but infection pretty intense, so wants to extend that another week. To my relief he feels she shouldn't have problem living that long and doesn't appear to be in pain.

Vet said that since still hydrated and good urine, he doesn't advise a kidney diet yet. Mostly concerned she eats. She will eat a little kibble when hand fed. Spoiled now though since been cooking her chicken, burger, rice, veggies. A real treat for her is the Paul Newman's wet food, but only give to hide pills. It's far too rich for her. 

Overall she seems about the same. Appears to feel better, assuming because fever gone. Her appetite isn't improving, with coaxing eats half what she should. Her thirst isn't excessive, still has solid bm's. She gets small bursts of energy; wags tail, follows me around house, will catch toys. Yet she still is at 30% of typical energy level.

**Gil, thanks for info! I have found good nutritional info on web and am definitely staying away from sugars. Giving her quality protein, low phos foods, but don't want to eliminate carbs. Based on her bloodwork, most of her vitamins and minerals look good, so I'm still exploring what supplements would be best without upsetting the balance. I am looking at fish oil and still researching digestive enzymes. Regarding meds, she's only been sick once in her life requiring antibiotics, so I really feel she needs to be on them now. I'm kind of a health nut myself, so never one to overfeed her or give table scraps. 

Thanks to everyone else who's weighed in thus far!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I so hope she's on the mend. Such a beautiful girl! You must be exhausted


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey neighbor Stosh. Sadly she's not. No denying she's in kidney failure. From what I've read, think she's stage 3, nearing stage 4. I just hope to keep her comfortable and happy as possible.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Please don't give up on her! Her numbers are actually very low, more like Stage 2, and there is a lot you can do for her. She can live many years yet! 

My cats numbers were much higher than that a year ago and now they are lower than that. There is someone on this board whose young gsd was diagnosed with Stage 4 kidney disease who is alive and doing very well several years later. 

She is probably feeling nauseous because she's producing more bile. There are quite a few things you can do for the nausea. The easiest thing to do is to either give her pepcid or slippery elm (an herb which is very easy to make into a paste) about a half hour before you feed her. 

There are also supplements you can give which aren't too expensive. 

What is she currently eating? I would find the smelliest, high quality food you can (canned or raw) and add that to help pique her appetite. You can also scramble eggs or add fresh chicken, yogurt, etc. 

I would also join this yahoo group for dogs with kidney disease K9KIDNEYS : for owners of dogs with Kidney Disease

I joined the one for cats and it was incredibly helpful.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Ruth, you're info is VERY encouraging!! Before I got Blanca as a puppy I had lost a cat to renal failure very quickly. Giving up is something I don't do easily. My concern is her happiness and comfort.

She does seem to feel much better, although she hasn't gained anymore energy or appetite. I've been making her chicken, burger & rice balls, eggs primarily. She'll eat a handful of kibble a few times a day if I hand feed her - Hill's Science Diet Adult Active Longevity. She loves Paul Newman's canned food. 

I'm not certain that she's nauseous, she only vomited twice after canned food, but she's eaten kibble her whole life, so I'm sure the change did it I only give her two spoons full in morning and night with her pills.

Of course I want her with me the rest of MY life, but I'll settle for a few more years. However, she doesn't play much or have interest in being outside, although she'll do an occasional perimeter check along the fence as herding dogs love to do. I think she has the desire, but when she attempts to play, she tires quickly and almost appears as though she's developed ADD, attention span of a gnat.

I did join K9KIDNEYS, but am still going through the site and haven't posted yet.

Thanks again for the optimistic message!!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Be sure that lyme disease is ruled out, if there is any risk in your area.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

: ( Well, Blanca was showing an improvement in energy level. Then yesterday her appetite was very low, although she still appeared to be happy and peppy. Today she wouldn't even eat the canned food she normally would devour. I finally had to put antibiotics down her throat manually. She's lost the pep and might have a fever again, but so low I can't tell.


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

*Blanca's Gone!*

After a sudden turn, my baby girl passed away yesterday. 

Over the weekend as she was walking towards me, she began to rock and stay as if in an earthquake. I grabbed her as she was about to go down. She laid there refusing any water. Her abdomen was a little swollen and her breathing labored. We surrounded her with her toys and was hoping she would pass in her sleep. I laid with her all day and that night, but she continued to hang on. Knowing her body was shutting down, we made the heart-wrenching decision to take her to her vet since puppyhood to help her go peacefully. We took her in her bed with all of her toys and held her until she was gone. It was devastating to us, but I hope a beautiful moment for her with her family and love surrounding her.

I still don't believe kidney failure was the only factor, but the economy has hit me as well and further testing simply wasn't an option. 

I want to thank all of you who offered advice and hope.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry, my sympathies to you and your family. I'm sure she felt all the love, care and kindness. I know you're exhausted, now you can rest knowing she's at peace. If you're ever in the neighborhood, stop by! Thanks to you and Blanca there are no more treats made in China, only made in my kitchen


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Blanca. It sounds like you did everything you could for her and made her last moments loving and peaceful. Take care and know that you gave Blanca a wonderful and happy life.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this. I am glad you were there with her in the end. 

Take good care.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this  My thoughts are with you :hugs: Run free sweet Blanca


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know she was happy having you there as she went to the rainbow bridge. Run free now sweet girl!


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this time as your mourn the loss of your beloved Blanca. I am so sorry to hear of her passing.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your girl like this


----------



## Blanca's Momma (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your sympathies!! :wub: I know she must be having fun, she's visited the dreams of many friends.


----------

